# Temporary residency - Pre Brexit implementation OR after?



## gbbo (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi all,

I am set to relocate from the UK to Portugal ideally in April 2020.

Assuming Brexit were to be implemented with a deal on January 31st what are the advantages of getting my registration certificate for temporary residence before and what would the potential disadvantages for after.

As I understand that the process would be much more predictable and routine before for a UK national who is already in Portugal than for someone who arrives after Brexit is implemented. 

That is to say, after Brexit the application will be based on me being a non EU citizen (and the same as being from the US say). I am not sure but believe this might make for a more complicated process with more documents to be produced. I am particularly worried that a CRB check will become necessary when I know that is not a requirement at present.

Any comments or info will be much appreciated.


----------



## gbbo (Jan 7, 2020)

Having gained information elsewhere it appears that the application process will be no different pre or post 31st January 2020 as long as it is done before 31st December 2020. The documentation required will be the same and no CRB check would be necessary for either. Any contrary thoughts would be appreciated..


----------



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm in a similar position so I'm hoping it's the December deadline. I have no idea how to get residency status though. We have a house to sell and my husband will have to tie up loose ends at work. I'm seriously thinking it's not going to happen, is there any point in talking to a Portuguese immigration lawyer?


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

UK is leaving EU on 31/01/2020.
UK is entering in Withdrawal Agreement (WA) with EU from 01/02/2020-31/12/2020.

During WA, UK and its nationals retain all EU rights and benefits. Same apply to EU nationals.

WA might get extended in June or might not. Probably later.

PT Official info: https://imigrante.sef.pt/en/brexit/

All this info was trashed out day&night on TV/press, how can anyone miss it?


----------



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

b0ll0cks-to-brexit said:


> UK is leaving EU on 31/01/2020.
> UK is entering in Withdrawal Agreement (WA) with EU from 01/02/2020-31/12/2020.
> 
> During WA, UK and its nationals retain all EU rights and benefits. Same apply to EU nationals.
> ...


All we get in this country is how we will deal with EU nationals, and that's not always clear so no need to be like that.


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

topofthenorth said:


> All we get in this country is how we will deal with EU nationals, and that's not always clear so no need to be like that.


Sorry, didnt mean to sound that hash.
You have to use different/multiple sources of info, as some media focus on pro-brexit while other on anti-brexit. Both try to blur info for their benefit.


----------

